# Why dislike specialised bikes?



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Maybe 'cause you don't like Bert, Bjarne or Cav?


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Top Tube*

I hate the top tube on the Tarmac and Roubaix. Lots of bikes have sloping top tubes (which I don't like), but their's seems uglier for soem reason.

-Smarty


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Really...That top tube was one thing that drew me to the Roubaix...

Now I'm onto my 2nd Tarmac after that Roubaix...


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I think some dislike specialized just because they are one of the big guys in the industry. They still make a really nice bike. I love my Roubaix.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

The biggest reason to dislike Specialized bike is their proliferation of the market. Here in Utah there are thousands of riders on Specialized bikes. Of course it doesn't help that they have a major warehouse here, and most of your large shops that participate in the local racing scene sell Specialized, then add the fact that the big "S" has not only an employee purchase program for shop employees, but also a team purchase program for licensed teams sponsored by local shops. All of this adds to the numbers of "S" bikes on the local roads. 

All this doesn't take into account that whether or not your like the aesthetics of Specialized bikes they are well designed and provide allot of bike for your hard earned buck. 

I should mention I'm on my second S-Works Tarmac.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I used to be a huge Specialized fan - I've owned four from 1989 to the early 2000's. The brand was at the forefront of the mountain biking scene back when it was mostly an American phenomenon, and the SF Bay Area was the epicenter. Ritchey, Fisher, Breezer, Bontrager, WTB, Marin, Bridgestone, Salsa, Ibis, and Specialized, to name a few, were HQ'd here. In the early 90's, the house brand components on the nicest Specialized bikes were some of the best found in the world - the carbon fiber Future Shock fork, cranks, posts, stems & wheels were drool worthy. But nowadays the brand just means "more Asian mass production" to me. Their stores are very corporate - generally they carry their own bikes, clothes, helmets and tires and not much else. Everything is usually MSRP. I have no doubt that their products are world class, but the big "S" mostly means corporate domination to me now. 

I'll give them one shout out - the have the power, and use it more than other brands, to break up gruppos and suppliers if they think they can spec a better bike because of it. For instance, they have no problem spec'ing a Fox fork and Rock Shox shock on a bike if they think it will make a better bike for the price. I believe they had Fulcrum come up with the Racing 6 wheelset for the same reason. Other bike mfr's will simply go cheap ("Hey lets put Tektro brakes on this thing to save us 20 bucks!") but Specialized shows class-leading smarts in many of their bike builds.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

*color schemes*

I dislike their color schemes, or lack thereof. It would be nice to see more variations in color schemes available. Color is almost never a deal breaker for me but it recently became an issue with my wife's selection of her new bike. The fact that I mention color as an issue is a testament to how much I enjoy my Roubaix.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't understand the question. Every thing is disliked by someone, just as anything can be liked by someone. Who cares? I like my Specialized, and don't give a rats ass if you don't. Take this to the lounge.....


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Sablotny said:


> I used to be a huge Specialized fan - I've owned four from 1989 to the early 2000's. The brand was at the forefront of the mountain biking scene back when it was mostly an American phenomenon, and the SF Bay Area was the epicenter. Ritchey, Fisher, Breezer, Bontrager, WTB, Marin, Bridgestone, Salsa, Ibis, and Specialized, to name a few, were HQ'd here. In the early 90's, the house brand components on the nicest Specialized bikes were some of the best found in the world - the carbon fiber Future Shock fork, cranks, posts, stems & wheels were drool worthy. But nowadays the brand just means "more Asian mass production" to me. Their stores are very corporate - generally they carry their own bikes, clothes, helmets and tires and not much else. Everything is usually MSRP. I have no doubt that their products are world class, but the big "S" mostly means corporate domination to me now.
> 
> I'll give them one shout out - the have the power, and use it more than other brands, to break up gruppos and suppliers if they think they can spec a better bike because of it. For instance, they have no problem spec'ing a Fox fork and Rock Shox shock on a bike if they think it will make a better bike for the price. I believe they had Fulcrum come up with the Racing 6 wheelset for the same reason. Other bike mfr's will simply go cheap ("Hey lets put Tektro brakes on this thing to save us 20 bucks!") but Specialized shows class-leading smarts in many of their bike builds.


You in Morgan Hill, CA too?


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

I dislike their gaudy color schemes. They seemed to get away from that with the Tarmac this year and the bike is selling well. The Roubaix largely is a joke. They need to remember their market - it isn't a bunch of 14 year old boys.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

t_togh said:


> I dislike their gaudy color schemes. They seemed to get away from that with the Tarmac this year and the bike is selling well. The Roubaix largely is a joke. They need to remember their market - it isn't a bunch of 14 year old boys.


I, too, am not a fan of loud color schemes. But, anyone with intelligence will simply dismiss that stupid comment about the Roubaix and teenagers.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Santa Rosa. And this thread got moved FROM the lounge. If this were the Colnago forum, there'd be a dozen posts about the immortal, intangible soul of the marque, blah blah... where are all the Specialized fans in the Specialized forum??


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Everybody's gonna hate something for some reason. Its all based in personal opinion.

I really don't get the point of this thread.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, that 's what I said, too.

Yes, I love my Specialized products. Got my first in 1983. 

So, they're big. So what. BMW makes a lot of cars,and they are pretty good ones.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I ain't a hater! I enjoyed my 1988 Rockhopper, all thirty-one unsuspended pounds of it. My wife dug her dual-suspended mid-90's Stumpjumper, and I enjoyed the machine when she abandoned it for a Schwinn Homegrown hardtail. It eventually wound up with a friend's teenage kid.

I gave a test-ride to an SL-3, a couple years back and I was mightily impressed. I have a pair of S-Works shoes. Best I've ever had. I've gone through three Specialized bike computers, including a Festina. I've worn out my share of Specialized helmets and gloves. A crappy but comfortable old Body Geometry saddle tops my coffee bike. When it comes to accessories, they're one of the best brands out there.

Yeah, the name is oddly discordant and grammatically wrong, and the name does lend to the sense that the company is a bit soulless and corporate, but their product line tells me that the company is manned by a crew that is inventive, enthusiastic, and who use what they produce.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

g_5706 said:


> any ideas?


_s-p-e-c-i-a-l-i-z-e-d_


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

The pros of specialized far outweigh the cons...we were just saying what still bothered us.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Mapei said:


> Yeah, the name is oddly discordant and grammatically wrong, and the name does lend to the sense that the company is a bit soulless and corporate, but their product line tells me that the company is manned by a crew that is inventive, enthusiastic, and who use what they produce.


The company name is a bit funky. I happen to live in the same town as the Specialized HQ's and from my perspective it seems like a hip/innovative/progressive company. If you ever take a look at their job requirements It looks like cycling of some type is a job requirement almost. Almost everyday I see about 30 Specialized employees do the lunch loop ride/race around the dams/lakes in Morgan Hill. I even saw Mark Cavendish walk out the the Peets Coffee house one morning.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Individual tastes will out. I happen to like the top tube slope and compact geo and most importantly my close friends at our Spec LBS.

Of course Spec is not for everyone. But what I do like seeing is everyone out riding all the wonderful brands. Really cool machines out there that I enjoy “peeking” at and asking questions about.

Bottom line…we all like bikes and are fools for riding. We’re a strange odd lot me thinks


----------



## campy4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

I have lots of Specialized bikes, from an early 80s stumpy to a couple of 2011 SWORKS bikes. 

Overall I am happy with the brand, but the one thing that bothers me, is why can they not make just one frame in the States? 

If you are reading this Specialized, I'd be willing to pay the extra charge to have one not made in Taiwan for a change. Although I know about all the parts in Taiwan and whatever, but I would like to see a frame. Thats all.

Just my .02


----------



## wldct69 (Apr 6, 2011)

:thumbsup: 




campy4eva said:


> I have lots of Specialized bikes, from an early 80s stumpy to a couple of 2011 SWORKS bikes.
> 
> Overall I am happy with the brand, but the one thing that bothers me, is why can they not make just one frame in the States?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Used to be the S-Works frames were made in the US, at least in the days of metal. I don't think there's a single carbon monocoque frame being made in the US except the Cervelo R5ca. I bet Specialized believes they wouldn't be able to sell too many $10,000 frames.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I love my Specialized,, but I am not the fanboy type. My bike is purely utilitarian to me,, albeit a very nice one. 
I still equate the brand with Ned Overend. I think that was an important time for them,, still is in a way because he is still involved int he company. The next big marketing move was "I am Specialized"...

Marketing aside, I think that they have solid designs and proven performance.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

g_5706 said:


> Any ideas?


You don't own one.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sablotny said:


> Used to be the S-Works frames were made in the US, at least in the days of metal. I don't think there's a single carbon monocoque frame being made in the US except the Cervelo R5ca. I bet Specialized believes they wouldn't be able to sell too many $10,000 frames.


I'll start by saying I'm on my second S-Works Tarmac. I love my original SL, and love my SL2 even more. Even if I had to peel off the "Made in Taiwan" sticker. 

Considering quality as the number one priority IMHO it doesn't matter where a product is made if the quality is there. So if a Taiwan made S-Works is good enough for riders the likes of Alberto Contador, Andy Schleck, and Fabian Cancellara then it's good enough for me. 

Last time I checked Trek still makes their Project One and Madone 6 series in the US. 

If you truely want to support US companies that utilize US manufacturing then I suggest going with a smaller boutique brand like Lynskey, Serrota, or Seven. Or you could consider that the high cost of living and education level per capita in the US has shifted our workforce to a more professional environment compared to a manufacturing based workforce. At the same time more job opportunities have been created in other countries. 

I'm sorry if I went off on this tangent but it does bother me when "Americans" buy in with the whole buy American philosophy. After all how many of us cyclists would argue some of the best bikes or most lusted after bikes in the world are made in Italy? Does the country of origin make the product better or is it the design, materials used, and quality control that make a good product? Personally I'd rather buy a Honda made in the Mexico than a Toyota made in the US if I don't have to worry about the accellerator getting stuck to the floor.


----------



## Deborah365 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm in the market for a road bike. I'm confused about components and cranksets, cassettes, etc.
I looked at a Specialized Vita Comp and am wondering if anyone out there has opinions???


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Deborah365 said:


> I'm in the market for a road bike. I'm confused about components and cranksets, cassettes, etc.
> I looked at a Specialized Vita Comp and am wondering if anyone out there has opinions???


Not trying to be critical, but you might want to start your own thread specific to your questions/ concerns. that way there's some continuity when you update with comments/ follow up questions.

Until then, FWIW my SO has an '09 Vita Elite and loves it. She's proportioned long legs/ short torso, so the WSD geometry suites her well.


----------



## Deborah365 (Jun 3, 2011)

*How to start a new thread*

I'd like to start a new thread, but, don't see where to do that! Any help?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Deborah365 said:


> I'd like to start a new thread, but, don't see where to do that! Any help?


Click on Specialized (to get you back to that level) and over the title *Threads in Forum : Specialized* you'll see *New Thread*. Click there to start one.


----------

